# Eagle Fish Easy 245



## blackrunner (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Wir wollen dieses Jahr mal wieder nach Norwegen, leider
haben unsere Boote dort keinen Fishfinder.

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob o.g. Eagle Echolot
für unsere Zwecke geeignet ist. Wir angeln in Tiefen bis ca.
150 m . Welchen Fishfinder könntet ihr alternativ
empfehlen ?

Danke und Gruss
Peter#h


----------



## Pilkman (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 245*

Hi und willkommen im AB! #h

Kurz zum 245er: Für Norwegen definitiv NICHT geeignet, die neuen DS-Geräte von Lowrance und Eagle sind allenfalls für Flachwasserlotungen im Süßwasser und hier für Leute, die Wert auf eine Fischortung legen. Grund ist der breite Geberwinkel.

Für die Angelei in Norwegen solltet ihr Euch die DF-Geräte von Lowrance, alternativ Eagle anschauen. Meine Empfehlung wäre z.B. das X-126 DF von Lowrance. #6

Das günstigste empfehlenswerte DF-Gerät wäre das X-59 DF von Lowrance oder der Eagle Seafinder 320 DF.


----------



## paganx (19. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 245*

Hi,
ich fahre dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal nach Norwegen. Ich werde nur im Fjord angeln, bis ca 100 Meter.

Für das heimische Angeln nutze ich immer mein FishEasy 245 und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Geht es im Fjord gar nicht, oder ist es nur nicht ideal? Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust, schon wieder ein neues zu kaufen!

Alternativ könnte ich mir ja auch ein geeignetes Gerät leihen. Kennt jemand einen Verleiher in Hamburg und weiß, was das kostet?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 245*

Wenn es nicht tiefer als 100m ist kannst Du dein Echolot auch benutzen. Ich selber habe ein Eagle FishEasy2 und habe es auch schon in Norwegen benutzt. Tiefen bis ca. 150m hat das Gerät auch noch angezeigt. 
Gut...die gestochen scharfen kontrastreichen "Bilder" siehst du nicht, aber ob der Boden hart oder weich ist kannst du schon noch unterscheiden und ein Schwarm im Mittelwasser wird auch angezeigt.  

Wenn Du aber richtig tief fischen willst und wert auf eine Top Auflösung und Astreine Echos legst, dann solltest du versuchen dir ein DF-Gerät, wie sie von Eagle oder Lowrance angeboten werden zu besorgen. 
Leihgeräte bekommst Du z.B. hier.


----------



## seejörg (20. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 245*

Probiere es einfach aus ,jeder hat andere Ansprüche. Ich habe im letzten Jahr das 250 DS im Hardangerfjord benutzt und war zufrieden.


----------



## zwieback (27. Februar 2010)

*FishEasy 245 DS*

Hallo, bin neu hier und versuche hier gerade mich hier zurecht zu finden. Habe mir letztes  Jahr das FishEasy 245 DS gekauft und benutze es als einsteiger Echolot vom Bellyboot aus. Suche allerdings dringend eine deutsche Anleitung dazu. Kann mir bitte einer von Euch helfen oder mir schreiben wo ich sowas käuflich erwerben kann ??? Lieben Gruß Zwieback |uhoh:


----------

